# Proper Filtration For 135 Gallon Tank?



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I just set up my new tank, it is 135 gallons. Right now there are 20 2" rbp's, 1 12" pleco, and 10-12 molly's. I have a Fluval fx5 come that should be here early next week. I plan on using it with my HOT magnum 250. Do you guys think that this will be sufficient filtration for the p's as they grow? I also have a rena xp3 that needs repair which could be fixed and used as well. I also currently have 4 powerheads for circulation.

Let me know what you guys think??

Here are a few pictures, excuse the mess and crappy pictures.

If anyone wants a bunch of mollys let me know. My girlfriends parents started with 15 or so and now have in the area of 300 so they gave me a bunch. I really dont know what to do with them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the FX5 will be plenty for now, as your fish grow, you might need some extra filtration to keep up with the bio-load... but you'll have plenty of time to figure that out.

Great lookin tank setup BTW


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I think the FX5 will be plenty for now, as your fish grow, you might need some extra filtration to keep up with the bio-load... but you'll have plenty of time to figure that out.
> 
> Great lookin tank setup BTW


Thanks. Ive still got a lot to do, I just finished the stand, my next project is the canopy to match, and then add doors to the front.

Also would there be a problem with too much filtration? If I were to keep the hot 250 running with the fx5, would I be gaining anything, or would it just be a waste of electricity(at least until the p's get larger)?

BTW, I basically copied your stand design, with a few changes to accommodate the larger tank and weight. So i owe you a thanks for that as well. If you think your stand was heavy try picking mine up.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

H.O.T. Magnum filters are great when it comes to mech filtration but aren't the best for bio... Setting the FX5 up for bio and running the H.O.T. Magnum for extra mech wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> H.O.T. Magnum filters are great when it comes to mech filtration but aren't the best for bio... Setting the FX5 up for bio and running the H.O.T. Magnum for extra mech wouldn't be a bad idea.


So when I go to setup the fx5 for bio filtration, do I use the bio balls or is there anything that would work better? Or is it ready for it out of the box?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You'll have to buy the media for it... I'd stick with either Fluval Biomax or comparable ceramic ring biomedia, I really like the Eheim Substrat Pro, but it's really pricey. Bio balls are better suited to a wet/dry filter, so you'll want to stay away from those.

On the H.O.T. Magnum, you could either run the micron cartridge (if you don't mind the extra maintenance) or the foam filter sleeve with the media basket stuffed with filter floss.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

first of all the tank looks great!
the fx5 with an ac110 is a great combo from my experience.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, cant wait to get my fx5!!!


----------

